# Parents say that I put too many miles on the car



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

I got my car around March and now its June and I'm at 8236 miles. They say that its too many miles and the car is gonna become no good. And if this is false please put some detail into why its false. I'm thinking with good upkeep that nothing horrible should go wrong with it but I may not be 100% on that. Oh and I'm near my second oil change.


----------



## Muffin_Man1356 (Apr 30, 2005)

your only supposed to drive 12,000 miles a year.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Muffin_Man1356 said:


> your only supposed to drive 12,000 miles a year.




Since when did that become a rule? It's one thing to say that on acverage, Americans drive 12,000 miles a year, and it's another to say that they should only drive that many miles a year. Every person has their own driving needs, and therefore drive a hell of a lot more or less than that average.


Nothing will happen to your engine with 8700 miles. It'll run way more than 300,000 miles provided you take proper care of the car. Follow maintenance schedules religiously and repair whatever is needed for prolonged engine life.


----------



## Muffin_Man1356 (Apr 30, 2005)

Harris said:


> Since when did that become a rule? It's one thing to say that on acverage, Americans drive 12,000 miles a year, and it's another to say that they should only drive that many miles a year. Every person has their own driving needs, and therefore drive a hell of a lot more or less than that average.
> 
> 
> Nothing will happen to your engine with 8700 miles. It'll run way more than 300,000 miles provided you take proper care of the car. Follow maintenance schedules religiously and repair whatever is needed for prolonged engine life.


oh my bad, i didn't specify why you're only supposed to drive 12,000 miles a year. if you go over that number and wanted to sell it back to a dealership or a regular person, they wouldn't give you as much money as what the car is worth. thats what his parents are probably talking about

for example a 01 sentra with over 48,000 thousand miles on it will sell significantly less than a sentra with less than 48,000. im just stating the obvious really.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i put 22,000 miles on my 98 Sentra in my first year of having it. What can I say, it's my first car, and I attend as many classic and modern car shows and events as possible. Even if they ARE 3 states away.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

My step dad puts 100,000kms on his trucks each year and sells them before too much value is lost. What do your parents mean anyways? Why would a car be no good if it were driven lots? Aside from losing value, it makes no sense. Unless you're not servicing your vehichle properly. But that's a different issue then.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

my GXE is 5 years old and has 120,000 miles on it................

wtf are they saying "it will be no good" .......if that car breaks down before 250,000 miles at the VERY least it will be for no other reason than utter neglect. believe me...........you have PLENTY of time on that car.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Did they pay for it or did you?

If they paid for it you should just smile and agree and promise to keep the miles down... if you bought it... then MOVE OUT OF YOUR PARENTS HOUSE..


----------



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

myoung said:


> Did they pay for it or did you?
> 
> If they paid for it you should just smile and agree and promise to keep the miles down... if you bought it... then MOVE OUT OF YOUR PARENTS HOUSE..


eh I wanna move out but damn expenses are whew out the window....and the car is under their name so they can take it from me and whatever not.....

I'm guessing in their time that cars with a lot of miles went bad and broke down....maybe these cars are built a little better so that they dont break down.

I just wanna ask everyone how do you get the money to supe up yallz cars? I know most of us have jobs but come on....we arent all work aholics are we? Well I just wanna know so I can open up my options on what I can do.....maybe take out a loan? I cant get a credit card cuz I have no credit to my name and my parents dont want the burden on themselves.

Let me back up again....thats probably why they didnt give me a stick because the clutch on their pontiac firebird burned out I guess and was hard to drive or somethin like that....grrr.....I wanted a stick shifted car.....maybe I can convert it? or just trade it in for the spec v later on down the road maybe?


----------



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

oh yeh they bought it with financing but I'm paying them....as in they pay the bill and I pay them the money


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

Pharrari said:


> oh yeh they bought it with financing but I'm paying them....as in they pay the bill and I pay them the money


My 2 cents, having been a parent of a teenager and having been a teenager myself:
1) Spend some time talking with them about issues, stay calm.
2) No matter how old you get, you are still their child; try to undertand their point of view even if you do not agree. This will help you with #1.
3) Don't act like you know more than they do, even though we all know you do (Like Samuel Clemens, you may be surprised by how much smarter they will get as you get older). ;-)
4) Let them know you appreciate their help in financing the car for you. OK, I know you said you are paying them, but if you can't at some point, they are obligated to make the payment. BTW, why didn't they co-sign a loan in your name? This would have been a great opportunity for you to start establishing some credit for your own at no additional risk to them - just wondering.
5) If you are under 18, you should live by their rules. If you are over 18 and don't want to live by their rules, find a way to move out (though you'll probably need a car).

On a personal note, when my daughter hit her teen years, I called my mom to apologize for what I put her through. Unfortunately, my dad had passed away 10 years earlier.


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

My parents bought the truck for me as a gift because my dad wanted his truck back. But i still heard the Lectures. i said you know what If you want give me the damn payments so youw ill leave me alone. LOL my payments Were 194 a Month. Such a wallet Buster HUH :thumbup: Well i saved up a buttload of cash about 6 grand in a year and just paid the truck off. now the Rust Mobile is Mine.
10 years old and has 114,420 on it




Pharrari said:


> eh I wanna move out but damn expenses are whew out the window....and the car is under their name so they can take it from me and whatever not.....
> 
> I'm guessing in their time that cars with a lot of miles went bad and broke down....maybe these cars are built a little better so that they dont break down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I beleive age hurts a car more than mileage. My grandma has a 97 Lincoln Town Car with 37k on it and it has a problem every now and then. Its not a lemon...she just never drives it...it just sits there and ROTS.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

Harris said:


> Since when did that become a rule? It's one thing to say that on acverage, Americans drive 12,000 miles a year, and it's another to say that they should only drive that many miles a year. Every person has their own driving needs, and therefore drive a hell of a lot more or less than that average.
> 
> 
> Nothing will happen to your engine with 8700 miles. It'll run way more than 300,000 miles provided you take proper care of the car. Follow maintenance schedules religiously and repair whatever is needed for prolonged engine life.


I agree myself and my mother both have 98 cars mine has 93 k on it hers over 200k 
i bought the car in 2003 though and it have 30k on it so that is 60k in 2 years 30k a year i have to drive that far and my mom puts now about 200 miles a day on her truck commuting 
but the last 96 sentra i had when i lost it it had 59k on it so everyone and every car is indeed different


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

I never buy a car with the idea of selling it. I buy it with the idea of driving it. I drive an average of 25,000 miles a year. I buy someting I like with the idea of keeping it,and/ or, looking at possible modifations down the road. My current truck is a 92 Nissan with 263,000 miles. No rust,body in near perfect shape. My previous,a 86.5 Nissan,had over 500,000 on it. I do all the routine maintaince on it. But my Momma and Daddy don't buy my vehicles.


----------



## live4snow (Jan 5, 2005)

Muffin_Man1356 said:


> your only supposed to drive 12,000 miles a year.


Ha. At this rate I should stop right now until next January.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

"I live my life 12,000 miles a year."


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

I've never been one to have low milage on any of my cars! My current car, a 1996 Sentra GXE, has almost 192,000 miles on it and it's still going strong! It still has the original clutch, unless the previous owner was a really bad driver and had it replaced before 34,000 miles.

The car has a few minor problems, such as a small oil leak and the tendency to stall when stopped if the A/C is on, but all in all is still a perfectly good car.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

after all this great info posted i can only suggest to burn down your house.


----------

